
James Veitch: This is what happens when you reply to spam email - CarolineW
http://www.ted.com/talks/james_veitch_this_is_what_happens_when_you_reply_to_spam_email
======
stovetopapps
Who's going to be the first to automate the honeypot conversations with
spammers?

